# What is this? :/



## damondavies (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey guys, any idea what this could be and how to remove it? 
It doesn't rub off with fingers.








piccy attached.
Thanks
D

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Try a clay bar if that fails try a mild polish


----------



## damondavies (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok cool haven't tried either yet so will give it a go on weekend!
D

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not much help, but oddly I had the exact same mark on the bonnet of my MK1, never managed to get rid of it though unfortunately.


----------



## damondavies (Jan 29, 2014)

Yea, almost like a defect in the paint but surely wasn't there at the beginning.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

is there a dent?
Looks like the paint underneath could have cracked or something from a small impact?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have exactly the same on my bonnet no idea how to get rid of it think it's under the laquar


----------



## damondavies (Jan 29, 2014)

No dent at all, but yea seems to be under laquar

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't suppose you've used a high pressure hose when cleaning your car? Last time I saw something similar it was on a mates car and it was caused by the friction of the hose resting on the panel while in use. 
Just a thought mate.


----------



## damondavies (Jan 29, 2014)

Nah I haven't but thats not to say the previous owner didnt

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi mate at first I thought it was bad bird lime etching but asked a detailer what his thoughts were, he says it looks like the car has been egged which can be as bad as brake fluid if not removed quickly.


----------



## damondavies (Jan 29, 2014)

Ooh. Very possible, I guess you would need to get down to that layer to get rid of it?

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Odd - looks too circular to be anything natural??

Been hit by a tennis ball? cricket ball? football?


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

When you run your thumb nail over it can you feel any thing?


----------



## de coco (Dec 27, 2013)

Looks like an Egg attack to me. Doesn't look as damaged as some cars I've seen which is a good thing but I suppose its a pain none the less. My mates got egged a few year back from some chavs in there pikey corsas as we drove past, left very similar markings.


----------



## damondavies (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll try thumbnail over it tomorrow.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## damondavies (Jan 29, 2014)

OK so I rubbed thumbnail over it and its definately raised and feels gritty. What do you think is best plan of attack on this thing?

Cheers 
D


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

If the car has been egged I'm afraid that it may need a respray. If I was you I would take it to a reputable body shop and get it checked out.


----------



## damondavies (Jan 29, 2014)

Gotcha! I know a place near me that does bodywork, ill take it down later and get their advice!

Cheers all!

D


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

its not off an egg at all.

its a defect/flaw on the metal that has occurred prior to painting, and its expansion of the paint that causes the spiderweb like cracks ... the only real solution is to sand and respray

a couple of years ago we had a black corsa SXi which developed a handful of these on the bootlid, roof and rear quarter and ended up with a new car because of it. they can appear quickly or they can take years to appear, its really hit and miss.

unfortunately you best get used to a spiderweb on the paintwork, live with it dirty and hidden or pony up and respray (or wrap) ... its not even down to not being cared for/over cared for as well


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Umm doesn't audi have some kind of warrant against that? Or would that only be covered in the std warranty period ?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

anthony_839 said:


> Umm doesn't audi have some kind of warrant against that? Or would that only be covered in the std warranty period ?


normally I think there is a 10yr perforation guarantee but it normally requires that the car has been checked over at its annual dealer service for paint blemishes etc... if the car has been maintained by an indie and not had the paint / bodywork section completed in the service book (if there is one, there should be but I havent checked as mine is about 330miles from me right now lol) they may be onto a loser

Also the OP's car is a 2003 so if it is a 10yr warranty, then they would be just out of the covered period (unless it is a pre-reg car that wasn't sold into the open market until 2004 - that could be a tricky one to play out though and would probably end up needing ombudsman intervention


----------



## damondavies (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated. I'm going to assume Audi won't touch it.

It does look a lot like the egg photos I've seen though.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------

